# safety question



## flyinpolack (Dec 16, 2009)

I have an sp2009, & an sp2340. Neither of which have a manual safety. I've seen some sp2022"m" models online which have a manual safety on the L. side of the slide. (mainly for police service pistols I believe).
Is that something that can be retrofitted into an existing slide? 
I've come to the conclusion that if & when I do decide to carry (already have a license)I'd like to be in a locked & loaded state with a safety enabled.
I like both of these pistols & really can't afford another yet.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

One of the main reasons I went with SiG is the fact there is NO external safety. Nothing else to get caught on clothing and NO extra step before engaging. It may sound stupid or unsafe to some, but you have to cycle the trigger before it will go bang. The design of the internal safety features is what got me interested in them and the fit and feel got me hooked. YMMV, but I have absolutely NO issues with not having an external safety mucking things up.

Perhaps a matter of preferrence or training, but it's really a non-safety issue as I carry mine chambered all the time. Always have.

Specifically abbout the retrofit, I'm not sure but I lean toward the probably not side. More info may be found on Dr. Lunde's site: http://lundestudio.com/SigProFAQ/ or you may contact SiG and ask. Installing a manual safety isn't as simple as changing a Classic "P" series from DA/SA to DAO or vice versa. There is milling involved to the slide itself, not to mention the SP2009 has been out of production for quite some time.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

The double-action-only trigger mechanism is safer, in the hands of many newer shooters, than either a single-action-with-safety or a "traditional"-double-action-with-safety.
No safety lever is necessary, assuming that you familiarize yourself with your new pistol, practice with it to build confidence and accuracy, and always keep your brain engaged.
The ultimate safety mechanism resides in your head, between your ears.


----------



## flyinpolack (Dec 16, 2009)

I have a machine shop, so if worst came to worst I could do it myself with a blueprint. I was just curious if there was anyone providing it as a service. Does anyone know where I can find a drawing? I've called Sig 3 times in the past 2 months each time I was sent to some guy's voicemail. they haven't returned even 1 of those calls so I don't see much info coming from them anytime soon.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

It may not be as simple as a milling operation. SiG's internal safety design is not as "simple" as a hammer block like that of a BHP or 1911. I would SERIOUSLY recommend you consider searching sites like GunBroker or similar for what you seek and try to arrange a trade rather than undertaking this particular endeavor. If you are that set on an external safety then get one that has one. Either a CPO department turn in or whatever. Perhaps even going with the classified section on the many gun forums out there on the intraweb.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

+1 Steve M1911A1

I happen to love my Sig's w/o a safety and I carry them with a round in the chamber all the time.

But that's just my opinion.

If you feel you want or need a safety you should follow through with getting a gun with a safety - I own several with safety's and like them too..

Or consider buying a gun with a safety / decocker Beretta and Ruger (and probably many more) make some excellent models.

:smt1099


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

One other thing, it's not wise to go before a jury of your peers with a modified pistol. Stuff does happen. :smt033


----------

